# Sumeike 0.45 vs Precise 0.45



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Just shooting these two this evening since I received a roll of Sumeike Pink 0.45 earlier today. I banded up two of the same slingshots (just different colours) that I got because I really like this one. I also used the same microfibre pouch.

My quick conclusion is that I prefer the Precise Grey 0.45. The Precise Grey has a slightly heavier resistance that I like. I feel that provides a counteracting stability to the pre-release hold. It's a light band anyway so the slight resistance is actually welcome feedback, IMO. The Precise also has more zip. I don't have a chrony but the power at impact and speed of ammo flight certainly feels greater with the Precise.

The Sumeike Pink 0.45 is lighter to draw. Almost effortless and I can see why it might be a good competition band for long hours of repetitive shooting. It has a very easy, sweet and even resistance. I almost feel like I am shooting with bubble gum due to its particular hue of pink. It also has that distinct latex smell reminiscent of the latex contraceptive that I'm sure some guys would like!

I will certainly keep the Sumeike pink in rotation for a bit of BB plinking but as a main light set-up band I will rather go with the Precise Grey. This is just my personal preference, YMMV.

I suspect that the Sumeike's latex might be superior stuff due to the way it looks, the way smells and feels to me. I now think that heavier Sumeike bands could be really really good and I am gonna look for some to try... looks like I might be becoming a rubber collector as well!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Will these bands be mainly for BBs or do you go heavier with them? I have some .40mm Precise that I use with BBs and 1/4" ammo.

Where did you get those frames from? Sweet!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting! Will these bands be mainly for BBs or do you go heavier with them? I have some .40mm Precise that I use with BBs and 1/4" ammo.
> 
> Where did you get those frames from? Sweet!


The bands are IMO best for 6 mm to 7 mm ammo. I particularly like to use these for clayshot because they are just the right speed to send clay straight for long distances.

I got those frames from Piaoyu. They are chunky, have top slots and are very well made.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im a rubber aholic and Lately I've been in love with the thinner stuff. I've sent samples out to my friend thats way smarter than me with a chronograph. He has already tested tested the pink .45 and the results are pretty impressive. I'll let him finish his tests but I'll tell you that it flew past TBG in every test. Im mainly doing the endurance testing but can't seem to get through the first set. They're going on a month of everyday shooting.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I have pretty much committed myself to .6mm to .8mm thickness in a taper of 20mm X 12mm X 25CM and have all my batch cutting jigs at this length and taper. I chose this size taper because it is the standard taper that almost all (if not all) die cut strips from China come in. I also buy bulk quantities of die cut Surieen elastic in .7mm and .8mm so that is why my batch cutting jigs are of the same taper and length. There is always some waste from anything cut or bought in bulk as I don't use the the full 25CM length and I always cut the excess length from the narrow end of the tapered strip. I have experimented with and have a good stock of 1/4" (6.35mm) ammo but 3/8" is my favorite and it takes a bit heavier band to drive it with some zip. I also prefer the smaller heavily vented microfiber pouches to any leather pouch I have tried. I use the smallest pouch that I feel completely safe using 3/8" steel with as a staple and they have proven to be great performers and the light weight does not reduce the speed like a bigger leather pouch does. I either throw away or give away any pouches I get that I feel may be a danger with 3/8" steel. These tiny little pouches would be totally safe with 1/4" steel and I have shot perhaps thousands of shots with them using 3/8" steel before I had one slip over the "V" notch cut in the pouch and take out a mirror. I guess one in a thousand isn't bad but it was enough to make me stop using them completely. They seem to be standard issue with most Chinese slingshots these days. I think the tiny pouch often supplied with Chinese slingshots is a good indicator that ammo at 6mm to 7mm is standard in China. If the supplied bands are of decent quality I carefully cut the tie and change to a slightly bigger pouch without the "V" notches. I once threw the tiny ones away but from now on I'll be saving them until I have at least 50 or so and mail them to a friend who does primarily shoot 1/4" steel. They are perfect for 1/4" size steel. I have rolls of elastic from GZK, Precise and Sumeike but never buy anything thinner than.6mm. I do have a small sample piece .5mm that GZK sent with an order but I doubt I will use it at all since I shoot almost exclusively 3/8" steel. If I shot 1/4" as a staple I would certainly be using thinner elastic but no more often than I do shoot it, I enjoy the speed .6mm to .8mm gives me in this taper.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Just shooting these two this evening since I received a roll of Sumeike Pink 0.45 earlier today. I banded up two of the same slingshots (just different colours) that I got because I really like this one. I also used the same microfibre pouch.
> 
> My quick conclusion is that I prefer the Precise Grey 0.45. The Precise Grey has a slightly heavier resistance that I like. I feel that provides a counteracting stability to the pre-release hold. It's a light band anyway so the slight resistance is actually welcome feedback, IMO. The Precise also has more zip. I don't have a chrony but the power at impact and speed of ammo flight certainly feels greater with the Precise.
> 
> ...


I don't shoot that light of bands and rarely shoot 1/4" steel but I have been eyeing the slings in your post a lot lately. How do you like them?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Im a rubber aholic and Lately I've been in love with the thinner stuff. I've sent samples out to my friend thats way smarter than me with a chronograph. He has already tested tested the pink .45 and the results are pretty impressive. I'll let him finish his tests but I'll tell you that it flew past TBG in every test. Im mainly doing the endurance testing but can't seem to get through the first set. They're going on a month of everyday shooting.


I think even the cheapest Chinese elastic is better than TBG. TBG is thinner now than it used to be and I would not use it if it was a gift much less buy the stuff any longer.

I have proven to myself some time back that TBG is just adequate at best for slingshots. The company could make quality elastic for slingshots if they tried but their market is exercise bands so they invest little or nothing in elastic formulated specifically for slingshots while there are at least a few companies in China that do focus on elastic just for slingshot use. I have no real knowledge on what Chinese companies actually make it but I suspect much of it may be made at the same company and colored / branded for others. One would not expect GZK to actually be producing the elastic he sells but more likely has a larger company produce it to his specifications and brand it accordingly.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> I don't shoot that light of bands and rarely shoot 1/4" steel but I have been eyeing the slings in your post a lot lately. How do you like them?


I got the red one initially and I liked it so much I went back for the black. I don't know what it is about it but they work well for me. It's not the most comfortable to hold though because it is small and chunky but it shoots great for me. I've been shooting these a lot of late along with that red and blue G10 one (these 3 are my favourite China shooters).

I think the Chinese shooters are best suited for lighter set-ups and 6-7mm steel. Probably because they just shoot this ammo mostly and their slingshots have evolved accordingly. It's not that they cant do heavier but their fork tips seem to be typically small and rarely more than 20mm?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't shoot that light of bands and rarely shoot 1/4" steel but I have been eyeing the slings in your post a lot lately. How do you like them?
> ...


These will be moved from my wishlist to the cart on payday. Thanks for your input. If you like them I am sure I will. They sure look very nice for the price. I probably should have already bought them but something held me back. BTW, I like your choice of pouches on those. They look safe for 3/8" and very light weight which means a lot for me. I don't speed shoot or shoot PFS so I don't need a thick leather pouch that likes to swing open on it's own. To me the added weight of those are a big negative.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> These will be moved from my wishlist to the cart on payday. Thanks for your input. If you like them I am sure I will. They sure look very nice for the price. I probably should have already bought them but something held me back. BTW, I like your choice of pouches on those. They look safe for 3/8" and very light weight which means a lot for me. I don't speed shoot or shoot PFS so I don't need a thick leather pouch that likes to swing open on it's own. To me the added weight of those are a big negative.


They are these (55x17x14):









I got them from "YiWu commodity to gather store" though I am sure you can find them elsewhere.

Initially received a few free as samples with some rubber. I liked them so much I went looking for more. I have spied a few other users of this same pouch on SSF though I can't recall who. Its size and weight are superb and they are a good comfortable fit for 3/8 steel (with room to spare). The clayshot I shoot is the same size. For me, this is a pretty good do it all pouch size - I think you can probably shoot up to 7/16 with it though I haven't tried.

My only caveat is that they do stretch out and won't last very long. So they might not be so good with heavier band-sets. I would say these are one-use-per-bandset pouches but they are cheap enough to not matter.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

These are the ones I am using and I have over a dozen sets of bands used on the first pouch. They do last. Size is 50mm X 15mm X 8mm. I bought 200 at once but have yet to have the first one stretch out other than the holes the bands go through. The most well used pouch can be laid on top of an unused one and the rest of the dimensions still match. These are actually a bit smaller than you are using but perfectly fine with 3/8" steel. Listing reads colors are random but I received 194 in the dark brown shown and 6 in coal black from the 200 ordered. Ali seller is "CuteMagicBox". If the ones you have are wearing out fast it must be that microfiber is not created equal as these are lasting far longer than thin leather does for me before it stretches out. I expect I have a lifetime supply at the rate I am using them. These perform so well for me I may never use leather again. Note the listing shows these to have a center slit instead of a hole but my order of 200 (10 packs or 20) all have the center hole instead of the center slit. I doubt that part matters either way though. I do not know the thickness but they are very subtle. The listing does not give the thickness. Here is the original listing.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SURIEEN-Hunting-20Pcs-Microfiber-Leather-Slingshots-Pouches-Outdoor-Shooting-Bow-Sling-Shots-Catapults-Replacement-50mmX15mmX8mm/32835685706.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.56184c4dHJ0Cr0


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Interesting! I am wating on something very simlar. Should be receiving them in about a week or so. This one is in grey and I will be happy if they turn out to be a little more lasting. The stretch out on the other one happens at the ties and after a point I start to get nervous if they'll break.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Interesting! I am wating on something very simlar. Should be receiving them in about a week or so. This one is in grey and I will be happy if they turn out to be a little more lasting. The stretch out on the other one happens at the ties and after a point I start to get nervous if they'll break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those also look to be safe with 3/8" steel. Picture below is of take-off pouches mailed to a friend. It was one of these that cost me a mirror.

They should be fine for 1/4" steel and these were mailed to a friend that uses 1/4" steel. Sorry they are bagged so the picture does not show the little V notches very well.









Picture below is from an assortment that arrived last week. They are all now bagged as like and size types as they shipped 5 per bag.

It looks like more than there really is and I think only about 5 types in all. None very big but all big enough for 3/8" steel.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

urbanshooter said:


> Just shooting these two this evening since I received a roll of Sumeike Pink 0.45 earlier today. I banded up two of the same slingshots (just different colours) that I got because I really like this one. I also used the same microfibre pouch.
> 
> My quick conclusion is that I prefer the Precise Grey 0.45. The Precise Grey has a slightly heavier resistance that I like. I feel that provides a counteracting stability to the pre-release hold. It's a light band anyway so the slight resistance is actually welcome feedback, IMO. The Precise also has more zip. I don't have a chrony but the power at impact and speed of ammo flight certainly feels greater with the Precise.
> 
> ...


Dear Urbanshooter,

I just come to see your post. I am glad to tell you i have also put Sumeike avaiable from Amazon. Please just check it. Searching by Sumeike band, you will find it.

Any problem, please do let me know.

thanks,


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Fiveshooter said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Im a rubber aholic and Lately I've been in love with the thinner stuff. I've sent samples out to my friend thats way smarter than me with a chronograph. He has already tested tested the pink .45 and the results are pretty impressive. I'll let him finish his tests but I'll tell you that it flew past TBG in every test. Im mainly doing the endurance testing but can't seem to get through the first set. They're going on a month of everyday shooting.
> ...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I like using the Sumeike .045 pink with 5/16" inch ammo....bustin soda pop cans....very easy draw(pull back)...your arms do not get tired....

I have used the precise 0.45 as well and the gray...Over all I like the Pink..just my personal choice......akaOldmiser


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

oldmiser said:


> I like using the Sumeike .045 pink with 5/16" inch ammo....bustin soda pop cans....very easy draw(pull back)...your arms do not get tired....
> I have used the precise 0.45 as well and the gray...Over all I like the Pink..just my personal choice......akaOldmiser


Of late I have been shooting the pink Sumeike more than the Precise Grey. While I like the Precise more for steel, it is just a touch too much rubber for clayshot and I like shooting clayshot now and then. So I find the Sumeike to be the more versatile of the two. The one bandset on the frame will shoot everything from clayshot to 8mm steel for me. Guess I am just lazy!


----------

